# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  GPS Navigation mit Android - eingescannte Karten referenzieren

## georg

Hallo allerseits!

Ich bin seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr mit dezitierten GPS Geräten, sondern mit Android Smartphone mit Apemap unterwegs.
Vorteile: Akku hält länger (sic!), Ersatzakku billiger, besserer Bildschirm, ... bessere Karten in Österreich.

ABER: Ich bin jetzt auch öfter mal in F und I unterwegs und da kommt man schwer an brauchbares digitales Kartenmaterial. Papierkarten sind aber en masse vorhanden und daher meine Frage:
Wie zum Teufel funktioniert das, eine eingescannte Karte zu referenzieren? Wie ich dann das Ding in das Telefon bringe ist klar, aber mit welcher Software und wie kann ich eine Karte (jpg) in eine mit UTM Punkten referenzierte Karte umwandeln?

Irgendwie sind mir die Sachen die google da ausspuckt unklar.

Vielleicht kann wer helfen. Probieren kann ichs ja mal.  :Wink:

----------


## .maraio.

Hi Georg,
ich hab mich letztes jahr mal damit beschäftigt...bisschen zu kurz um dir jetzt alles zu erklären. Obwohl es hätte schon einen reiz dir mal was beizubringen  :Wink: 
Den link hatte ich noch in meiner leiste versteckt:
www.merkartor.de/tipps_wissen/tipps_wissen.php

Denk mal das bringt dich auf den richtigen weg...

----------


## georg

Danke für den Link, der war mir eh schon bekannt - die Theorie ist ja auch - zumindest auf dem Nutzerniveau - recht einfach, ich hab nur bis jetzt eine möglichst einfache Umsetzung mit einem Programm gesucht.

Aber die Tiefen der google Suche hat folgenden Thread im apemap-forum ausgespuckt:
Kartenmaterial durch Einscannen herstellen?
Da wird beschrieben, dass man einfach eine Textdatei (*.am9 Datei) zu einer Bitmap Karte schreibt und dort die Pixelkoordinaten geografischen Koordinaten zuweist.
Also recht simpel, ich werde das mal ausprobieren. Mir ist nur die Syntax der verschiedenen Möglichkeiten unklar, es gibt da auch keine Dokumentation drüber.
Wie auch immer, probieren geht über studieren. Werd' das mal testen und ne Radrunde damit drehen, dann sehe ich schon ob die selber gescannte Karte der digitalen halbwegs gleichwertig ist. Mehr brauchst ja nicht.

Ein Programm in dem man ein png, jpg oder was auch immer lädt und dort mit Klickibunti Icons einzelnen Punkten der Karte (vielleicht einem auf dem Kartenscan sowieso vorhandenen Gitter) einfach geografische (UTM) Koordinaten zuweist wäre natürlich der Hammer.

----------


## annihilator

hast du mal oruxmaps probiert?mit dem programm openmtbmap kannst du selber kartenmaterial fürs androidphone erstellen, das dann von orux(und sicher auch anderen) gelesen werden kann!

----------


## georg

> openmtbmap


 Ok.. ich habe vergessen, dass es nicht unbedingt um Fahrradrouten geht sondern um Hochtouren in den Alpen, Kaukasus, etc.. jenseits der 4000m Höhe wo genaue Karten (1:25.000/1:50.000) für die Planung notwendig sind.
Die gibts einfach (noch) nicht digital (Ausnahme: Schweiz/Österreich), da muß man vorhandene Papierkarten hernehmen.

Aber für die konkrete Anwendung (apemap auf Android) hab ich eine Lösung gefunden und ausprobiert.
1) Karte scannen und als bitmap Datei Speichern (jpg, png, bmp,...) - Sogar abfotografieren funktioniert, wenn man eine lange Brennweite hat und genau ausrichtet. Das würd ich aber für genaue Zwecke dann nicht verwenden, der Scan ist halt wirklich planparallel.
2) Zusammen mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (zB gimp) und google Earth von 9 Bildpunkten (0,0 ist links oben) die geografische Koordinate in Dezimalgrad zuordnen.
3) Dann erstellt man  eine *.am9 Datei die zb folgendermassen aussehen kann
(angenommen 900x900 Pixel und gleichmäßige Aufteilung der Referenzpunkte):


```
bitmapfile=Name der Datei.endung
c1_x = 0
c1_y = 0
c2_x =300
c2_y = 0
...
c8_x = 600
c8_y = 900
c9_x = 900
c9_y = 900
c1_lat = 45.935241
c1_lon = 6.889236
c2_lat = 45.948123
c2_lon = 6.960495
...
c8_lat = 45.845124
c8_lon = 6.933761
c9_lat = 45.842065
c9_lon = 7.012093
```

Damit ist die Karte referenziert. Mühsam, funktioniert aber.

----------

